# Spider Porn! - sfw - Unless you are a spider I suppose...



## Parker219 (Oct 2, 2014)

So I was in my backyard on the patio and a brown female jumping spider, was sun bathing I assume.

So I got out my D5300 and Tokina 100mm macro and started to take some photos of her. She was pretty cooperative, and let me take about 20 photos.

Then, out of no where, a black male jumping spider comes out and at first I didn't know if they were going to fight or hang out...

Well they both put up their dukes and ended up in a ball, rolling around.

It was very hard to get a GREAT shot of the event, because they were moving a lot.

About a minute later, they separated and both went their separate ways.

All comments welcomed!


----------



## BillM (Oct 2, 2014)

Your first name isn't Peter is it 

Nice shots, I really like number 3


----------



## snowbear (Oct 2, 2014)

I like three and four.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## feg94 (Oct 2, 2014)

Terrifying...But super interesting! Nice shots.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Great shots!  I like 3 the best.  I really shouldn't have looked though as now I won't get any sleep - I'm petrified of spiders, doesn't matter if they are living or dead.


----------



## weepete (Oct 3, 2014)

3 is an awesome shot


----------



## mmaria (Oct 3, 2014)

omg



just that, I have no better word


----------



## sm4him (Oct 3, 2014)

VERY cool, Parker! I've never seen such a thing!


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 3, 2014)

Thank you everyone!

As you know it is pretty hard to nail the manual focus on a living thing with such a small DOF.

I mean look how small of an area is in focus, you can tell by the ground.

This was f/14.  Photo 3 that seems to be liked the most is at f/22!


----------



## fotomonkey (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice shots. It's definitely hard to get spiders. My tarantula refuses to pose for me even if I bribe him with a nice cricket.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 3, 2014)

That might be the creepiest spider I have ever seen!! Great shots though!!


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you.

I will keep an eye out for the babies. ..


----------



## bc_steve (Oct 4, 2014)

I thought I had a huge jumping spider in my room the other night.  I was relieved to find out it was a cricket!

nice work on what I assume is a difficult subject


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 4, 2014)

^ Thank You.

Yes, I was laying flat on my stomach, trying to use the ground to help stabilize the camera.

You can actually see the reflection of my ring flash and my hands in the spiders eyes in photos 3 and 4.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 5, 2014)

These are beautiful


----------



## fotomonkey (Oct 5, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I will keep an eye out for the babies. ..


Ooooh, send me one!


----------

